# Louisiana collection!



## mcdonaat (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, new to the forum! I'm collecting stuff from my own state, and although I have one bottle that has eluded me for a while, there are a few others I would love to have. I'm looking for a Dr Pepper bottle from either Glenmora or Alexandria, Louisiana, and a Coke bottle from Winnfield, LA. I'd give my arm AND some money for a Winnfield Coke, and the Alexandria Dr Pepper would be more of a sentimental item (my grandpa used to deliver for Dr Pepper here in Alexandria). Thanks! So far, I do have at least one bottle from the following:Alexandria, Baton Rouge, Bogalusa, Bunkie, Eunice, Houma, Lake Charles, Lafayette, Lockport, Many, Monroe, New Orleans, Ponchatoula, Raceland, Ruston, Shreveport, and Tallulah. And it all started with one RC bottle, from Lake Charles, LA!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2014)

mcdonaat said:
			
		

> ... and a Coke bottle from Winnfield, LA. I'd give my arm AND some money for a Winnfield Coke,



mcdonaat 
Welcome to the forum.

Are you certain there ever was a Coca Cola bottling facility located in Winnfield, Louisiana? The reason I ask is because I cannot find a listing for one. Bill Porter's book does not list a Winnfield bottle in either the straight-sided section nor in the hobbleskirt section. I took a quick look around and found the attached 1936 newspaper article which says the Winnfield territory was covered by the Coca Cola facility located in Ruston, Louisiana. Notice in this link from 1930 that there is no Winnfield Coca Cola bottling listed ...

( Perhaps I missed something and the bottle you are looking for is from a later time period ???  )

[URL=http://books.google.com/books?id=TxQoAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA149&dq=winnfield+louisiana+coca+cola&hl=en&sa=X&ei=KGQ9U9mkDqmEyAHf4YH4DQ&ved=0CEAQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=winnfield%20louisiana%20coca%20cola&f=false]http://books.google.com/b...oca%20cola&f=false 

*The Ruston Daily Leader ~ Ruston, Louisiana ~ April 7, 1936*


----------



## mcdonaat (Apr 3, 2014)

Ahh, my grandpa said that Winnfield had an ice plant that would sell Coca-Cola, not distribute it. Now, Colfax, that would be perfect!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 4, 2014)

mc Thanks for the update. And good luck with your Louisiana bottle search. Please be sure and share some of your other finds with us. But if you ever find a "Lemon Sour" from the Colfax Bottling Works, don't drink it. In 1919 it was tested and deemed illegal because it contained coal tar dye. Check it out ... [URL=http://books.google.com/books?id=3KA0AQAAMAAJ&pg=PA100&dq=colfax+bottling+works+coal+tar+dye&hl=en&sa=X&ei=a7k-U_L5HMbkyQHe0IGADw&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=colfax%20bottling%20works%20coal%20tar%20dye&f=false]http://books.google.com/b...0tar%20dye&f=false


----------



## mcdonaat (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks! I found out that Morgan City had a Nehi bottling plant, and West Monroe had both Nehi and 7up.


----------



## toms sc (Apr 20, 2014)

Smart move to collect one state.happy hunting.


----------



## mcdonaat (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks! I did run across a Wichita Falls Coca-Cola bottle, embossed, for $3 at the local flea market. Dated mid-50's, has the "Trademark Registered in US Patent Office". Does anyone have an idea on the worth, without paying for a book?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2014)

Mc If you are referring to a Wichita Falls, *Louisiana*, there is no town listed by that name in Bill Porter's book. Nor is there a Wichita *Falls* listed in the Kansas section. Which state is the bottle from?


----------



## mcdonaat (Apr 21, 2014)

Ah, sorry, Wichita Falls Texas


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks According to Bill Porter's book ... Somewhat common = little value


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 12, 2014)

mcdonaat, are there any particular styles or time periods you are seeking for your LA collection? Just curious


----------



## mcdonaat (May 12, 2014)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> mcdonaat, are there any particular styles or time periods you are seeking for your LA collection? Just curious


ACLs really, but I do know that a few bottles can't be found in anything BUT embossed. I try to avoid New Orleans as well, but any Coca-Cola embossed from smaller towns would be nice! Here's a list of my current cities that I have:Alexandria, Baton Rouge, Bogalusa, Bunkie, Deridder, Eunice, Houma, Jennings, Lake Charles, Lafayette, Lockport, Many, Minden, Monroe, Monroe-Tallulah, Morgan City, Natchitoches, New Orleans, Ponchatoula, Raceland, Ruston, Shreveport, and West Monroe. I have Coke bottles from the first five, along with Monroe, Ruston, Natchitoches, New Orleans, and Bunkie.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 13, 2014)

Are you strictly seeking coca cola?


----------



## squirtbob (May 13, 2014)

mcdonaat said:
			
		

> Hi, new to the forum! I'm collecting stuff from my own state, and although I have one bottle that has eluded me for a while, there are a few others I would love to have. I'm looking for a Dr Pepper bottle from either Glenmora or Alexandria, Louisiana, and a Coke bottle from Winnfield, LA. I'd give my arm AND some money for a Winnfield Coke, and the Alexandria Dr Pepper would be more of a sentimental item (my grandpa used to deliver for Dr Pepper here in Alexandria). Thanks! So far, I do have at least one bottle from the following:Alexandria, Baton Rouge, Bogalusa, Bunkie, Eunice, Houma, Lake Charles, Lafayette, Lockport, Many, Monroe, New Orleans, Ponchatoula, Raceland, Ruston, Shreveport, and Tallulah. And it all started with one RC bottle, from Lake Charles, LA!


Louisiana is one of the deep south states that I have been unable to find a squirt bottle from.  I think "Toms SC" is probably right about collecting from one state.  In any event, I'd be curious to see if you do have a squirt from Louisiana and I'll keep my eye open for you for that special Dr Pepper you want when I'm bottle hunting.


----------



## mcdonaat (May 13, 2014)

Squirt is found in the Mexican bottles here and there, and I do prefer it more than Mountain Dew... we have Mexican Squirt but I can't even find regular Squirt in cans or plastic bottles. I'm not seeking just Coca-Cola, but that's the one type of bottle I avoided until my collection grew enough. I did see a Tallulah Coke bottle online, and thought about buying it, but the shipping is what kills me!


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 13, 2014)

I run across acl's here and there and i will keep you in mind. I've always left the acl cokes laying there


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 13, 2014)

Matter of fact, this 16oz hires is the only acl soda i have. No idea where it was made


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 13, 2014)

Sorry, thats plainly a Barq's not Hire's.... Its been a long day


----------



## mcdonaat (May 13, 2014)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> I run across acl's here and there and i will keep you in mind. I've always left the acl cokes laying there


ACL Cokes are something that, I think, will be worth something someday, when we marvel at the 64oz Coke bottles, compared to the bland 67-oz 2L Cokes. What surprises me on the ACL Cokes are that the bottles may, or may not, have the city on the bottom. Any other ACL bottles usually have the city somewhere on them.


----------

